# Nauseous, light-headed, dizzy, burping. HELP!



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

I have had IBS-D for 11 years. For the past six months or so, I've been having this random problem that may or may not be related to IBS.I will have this overwhelming nauseous feeling accompanied by light-headedness and dizziness. There have been times when I've had to hold onto something to steady my gaze. I have never vomited, but I will let out these hard hiccup-y belches, then the nausea subsides. I will feel like this for several days, then not feel it at all for a month, then it starts again. I felt like this all day yesterday and today it's even worse, but I have not had any diarrhea or cramps either day. My doctor thought it was GERD, but the medication he gave me didn't work.ANY advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

I have had something like this recently , get nausea , dizzy , sweat pouring off me and feel like im ready to pass out , have to hold on to things or even better sit down with my head between my legs and after bout 10 - 15 mins it calms down again. I dont know what it is but im getting slightly worried as it seem to come once a week these last months


----------



## New_Rope (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Thatgirl,Have you asked your doctor about anxiety? Do you have any anxiety problems?Your symptoms are very familiar to me, as I used to have them myself. I had terrible symptoms of lightheadedness/dizziness, plus nausea and belching in the mornings - very much what you're describing. For me it went on for months, and all the time I couldn't understand what was wrong - I had thought it was IBS-related. As it turned out, I actually had developed an anxiety disorder. These types of symptoms - lightheadedness, fatigue, nausea, gas are all symptoms of severe anxiety. In the case of anxiety, they refer to the lightheadedness as "depersonalization".You may not even have an anxiety problem - it may be something else, but I suggest you ask your doctor about anxiety and perhaps read a bit about generalized anxiety disorder, just so you know the right questions to ask. Some doctors aren't too quick on the pickup on anxiety disorders. Best of luck,new rope


----------



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

Thank you New Rope!I do have anxiety problems. I am in the midst of switching medications, and I suspected it could either be a side effect of changing meds or my anxiety is coming back. The next three weeks of my life are going to be CRAZY. I'm graduating from college and my boyfriend is closing on his first condo, so I am definitely at a heightened level of anxiety. I will take some Xanax and see how it goes.


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

that girl- I had the same thing...I DO have GERD and was on Aciphex which made it worse. 6 weeks on Nexium and Paxil and i am SOOO much better.Good luck!


----------



## ClareM (May 12, 2003)

Thatgrrl72 and Shadowz,I am very sorry to hear that you suffer these episodes of lightheadedness and dizziness. I suffer from frequent fainting. This is caused by a malfunction of the autonomic nervous system, which is the part of the nervous system that controls the body functions that we don't have voluntary control over, such as heart rate, blood pressure, temperature control and digestion. My IBS is another malfunction of this system. Whilst I very much hope that you don't have the same condition that I do (and I certainly don't want to alarm you), this may be something else you could have checked out. A good first step would be to have your doctor check your blood pressure and heart rate whilst you are lying flat and then check them again whilst you are standing up. If your blood pressure drops or your heart rate either falls or rises too high, you MIGHT have a problem. Terms that you may like to look up on the web are neurocardiogenic syncope, vasovagal syncope, orthostatic hypotension and postural tachycardia syndrome BUT pleased don't be alarmed. Most people who have one or more of these disorders don't faint/feel faint as often as me!ClareM


----------



## aw1992 (May 19, 2016)

I have exactly this. I get nausea and slight lightheadedness (feels more like neck and back instability) plus belches. These spells only last between one and three days then disappear for a month. Came across this because yesterday I stated feeling it coming on again. I'm a PhD student within the medical faculty and have no clue what could be causing these sporadic symptoms with such a delayed interval. Doctor doesn't have a clue either. I put it down to the IBS; it comes with the worst changes in bowel movement I get.


----------

